# New to routers and jigs



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

New to woodworking and routers, mostly. I bought a Craftsman router and table a couple of years ago and didnt mess with it much. I started getting kinda serious with it a couple of months ago. Its kind of a POS but it does work in the table pretty fair as best I can tell.

A couple of days ago I bought the Leigh D1600 Dovetail Jig. I then discovered I needed a new router that has a half inch collet. Today I bought one (I am tapped out now) and tonight I am going to reread the Leigh manual and read the Craftsman manual. 

I guess I am just looking for some general guidelines to work within from yall and maybe things to avoid that neither manual will tell me.

Thank Yall in advance.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

mjdtexan said:


> ...." I then discovered I needed ".....


Michael...

Your journey of discovery is just beginning!!!!:laugh:

First and foremost.. Work SAFELY.... read, understand and follow all instructions!!!!
Congrats on acquiring an excellent dove tail jig.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Michael...
> 
> Your journey of discovery is just beginning!!!!:laugh:
> 
> ...


Thank You. I am having the darndest time fitting one Leigh's bits into the 8mm reducer that came with the jig this morning. I do not want to fight my tools. I need to figure out what the deal with that is.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Leigh offers two different reducers.. 1/2" to 8mm and 1/2" to 3/8"....make sure of the one ya got.....just a thought...

do the other bits fit into the reducer?


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Leigh offers two different reducers.. 1/2" to 8mm and 1/2" to 3/8"....make sure of the one ya got.....just a thought...
> 
> do the other bits fit into the reducer?


They just fit really really tight.

There is something horribly wrong with my Leigh D1600 though. I watched the video twice, read the manual and then took it out to the shop and read it again while following the instructions to a tee. My box came out perfect after only 1 small adjustment. Its not supposed to work that way. I am supposed to struggle, cuss, break at least one thing and have to replace it before something like this works. I bought it used off of a fellow at the Creek. I need to contact him and let him know that I didnt struggle enough and I need my money back. :blink:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

don't just hate when that happens!!! *L*...


----------

